# Moisture management...Puckering



## stitchartj (May 16, 2010)

I am having a hard time with moisture management shirts. What can I do to reduce the puckering?



Thank you in advance


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you already ironed the shirts after embroidery??
Otherwise try another backing like cut-away.

Jacob


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah. They suck for puckering. Make sure you have sufficient underlay and two or three layers of backing. I try to put an edge run underlay down first and then tatami underlay either perpendicular to the fill or two layers at 45 and 135.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sure you aren't pulling your fabric when hooping. The fabric should be taunt in the hoop without stretching it.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Heavy density and over stretching while hooping will cause puckering. Use a contour underlay and a light underlay...depends on the deisgn. We use no show mesh and a tear away because our deisgns are digitized for the material. In my opinion if you use too much backing your embroidery will be stiff and feel like a patch.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

I second that. Don't overcompensate for bad digitizing and/or bad hoop tension with multiple layers of backing and heavy stitching. Perhaps all that's needed is a bit of underlay to stabilize more of the design area before running. Failing that, I know some folks swear by adhering the garment to their backing, which should have the same effect, though we don't really do that at our shop.



JAF said:


> Heavy density and over stretching while hooping will cause puckering. Use a contour underlay and a light underlay...depends on the deisgn. We use no show mesh and a tear away because our deisgns are digitized for the material. In my opinion if you use too much backing your embroidery will be stiff and feel like a patch.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

ecampbell said:


> I second that. Don't overcompensate for bad digitizing and/or bad hoop tension with multiple layers of backing and heavy stitching. Perhaps all that's needed is a bit of underlay to stabilize more of the design area before running. Failing that, I know some folks swear by adhering the garment to their backing, which should have the same effect, though we don't really do that at our shop.


I know of many people that recommend adhering backing with a temp spray or they use iron on backing. This might work in small shops or the onesie jobs but I don't think it works in a production setting.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree. We really only use adhesives in special applique placements. I tend to address light, slippery substrates by digitizing underlay in such a way as to marry the backing to the fabric before sewing the bulk of the design.


----------

